# please recommend pure sine inverter



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi folks. We're off the electrical grid here. 24 volt system. Been using a 3600 watt modified inverter for 2 years. A bunch of stuff has died and we have had enough!!!! We're ready to get a pure sine inverter, 1500 watts should do it for us. The washing machine is our biggest draw at around 1200 watts. When we're washing we don't use any more power than that. Wondering if a 1500 watt inverter is good enough for us. And we would appreciate recommendations for these. There are inexpensive ones but I see no way to charge the batteries with the generator. We have 12 of the big heavy Trojan 2 volts. Any recommendations for a 24 volt 1500 or 2000 watt inverter with a battery charger? Thank you very much!


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I've never used these but I too am looking in to their inverters. http://www.aimscorp.net/24-volt-pure-sine-inverter-charger.html There are cheaper places to buy their products than through their company. 

Good Luck


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We've got a Magnum. It's great.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Too many people undersize their inverters . . . Too "just enough" . . .like you mentioned.
Over working an undersized inverter.........Not a good idea.

Outback and Magnum have tried and true very good 2k inverters.

Spend the buck to get either one of those brands rather than an Aims and you will be good to go for a long time.........


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Wish we had the dough for the Outback and Magnum but we don't. The Aims looks pretty good and it is affordable. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Is there anyway you can use a UPS instead? The Clary brand is no longer sold to consumers. They're known for protecting and supporting sensitive electronics. Not sure about 24V. Can you use them on one or more outlets? They show up on EBay from time to time. The folks that normally buy them, buy new. Most folks, even the computer hardware literate, have no idea what they are. At worse all you'd have to do is replace the batteries. In fact you might be better off having the seller to remove the batteries before shipping.

There's been a 440V version on eBay periodically for well over a year.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

And what is the average home owner going to do with 440 v . .??

answer . .get in to trouble quick........


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Jim-mi said:


> And what is the average home owner going to do with 440 v . .??
> 
> answer . .get in to trouble quick........


Clary makes a large variety of inverters. The 440V example was to show the variety. If the military or other sensitive electronics user has a need, Clary probably makes it. If you get lucky you may run onto one of the older Heath Zenith models. It's a rebranded Clary. Setting up a search on eBay once you confirm they make 24V input models would be a simple way of getting a bargain on an industrial grade device.

One of the computer industry writers had lightening strike his home. The only electrical equipment connected to the wiring that survived was the computers connected to a Clary.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Sparticle said:


> Wish we had the dough for the Outback and Magnum but we don't. The Aims looks pretty good and it is affordable. Thanks for the replies.



That's the same way I feel. My pocket won't support a $4 K inverter system. One thing that gets my attention is the price difference on the same inverter from different store's. So be sure to shop around.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll second the thought that undersizing an inverter is not a good thing. A lot of people underestimate the demands made on an inverter when things start up. 

You've been running a 3600W inverter which apparently will run your washer. It would not surprise me to find out that a 2000W inverter wouldn't start it. It may or it may not.

Just what came to mind...


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Sparticle said:


> Wish we had the dough for the Outback and Magnum but we don't. The Aims looks pretty good and it is affordable. Thanks for the replies.


Same for us. We are using the Aims pure sinewave 3000 watts here and have had no problems with it. Handles everything, even tools.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

katlupe said:


> Same for us. We are using the Aims pure sinewave 3000 watts here and have had no problems with it. Handles everything, even tools.


 Good deal your the first person I've heard respond using an aims. How long have you had it? Whats a heavy load you run on it? Do you use it full time? Are you off grid?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Sparticle said:


> Hi folks. We're off the electrical grid here. 24 volt system. Been using a 3600 watt modified inverter for 2 years. A bunch of stuff has died and we have had enough!!!!
> ...


What "stuff" has died? Was it the modified inverter? If not, did the old inverter charge your battery bank adequately? If so, you can still use it as a charger, and get a good quality sine wave inverter, instead of an inverter/charger.

Michael


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently took possession of a Power Jack inverter like this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/261246005830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The Power Jack are Chinese. What isn't these days?

I haven't had it long enough to comment on durability, but before I ordered it, I ran it by an electrician friend who owns a successful electrical contracting company. He said it looked good to him. These new low frequency inverters seem to have features that beat the old high frequency units and the cost of buying them direct makes them reasonably priced.

And, yes, they make them in a range of sizes.

Edit to add: One day when I had to temporarily move my solar panels so the contractors working on the new house could do their thing, I ended up trying the "battery charge" function that is built in. I hooked it up to the generator and charged the 24 volt batteries just fine. That is a nice feature since 24 volt chargers tend to be pretty expensive in my experience.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Some corrections are badly needed here.
The low frequency idea has been around for ever. It simply means it is using a transformer to raise voltages.
The switchmode high frequency platform came much later. They do not use a transformer to up the voltage.
Your friend said "it looks good" . . . . .That means absolutely nothing about performance.
That chinese thing is so small it can not have a substantial sized transformer in it. Therefore its performance will be on the very short end of what they say.

So for that price from china, what you have there is a Low end quality piece of --"hardware"--??
What if it needs to be serviced . .??? . . who . .what . . where . .??
If this piece of crap goes poof . . this person is out of their $550 bucks. . . .Period.

Bottom line; . . Beware folks of "bargins" like this.........


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

Less than $1200 Outback inverter. This is a smaller/cheaper model than their larger ones.
http://www.ecodirect.com/ProductDet...0RzW0Y-tlPvNyC2rD_vphkhyjGPo3KxxkkRoCCm7w_wcB

I use Outback for my inverter and I am happy.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought a 12 volt 1500w pure sine Aims from this company for under $400.
They by mistake shipped it to a wrong address. They discovered it called me & shipped to me another inverter overnight at no extra charge. It was still only three days to receive it even with their error? So can't say enough good about this company. highly recommend them.


http://www.invertersrus.com/


----------



## Ryan Paul Romer (Sep 27, 2013)

I paid 500 at the time, now its 300 with free shipping! Its a Sunforce 2500W/5000W Peak with hardwired connections as well. Currently have it hooked hardwired to a breaker box to power independent plugs in the house I ran from the new breaker box.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunforce-11260-2500-Watt-Inverter/dp/B0010X5KPG/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

To see the entire new rig I have with it on youtube : 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLF58BMj0IQ[/ame]


----------



## supernovae (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone use enphase micro inverters? i know it increases the cost per panel slightly, but does the efficiency pay for itself as the panel varies in production?


----------



## buenijo (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard great things about Exeltech inverters.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Exeltech products produce the cleanest sine wave of all the inverters.

Top dog equipment...


----------

